# Erratic jerking unaimed movement



## Sabertooth^2 (Dec 25, 2016)

About 5 days ago one of my fish decided he didn't want to eat anymore. He sits under a piece of wood in the corner, and hardly leaves. This is very unusual, as normally the fish would rarely be hiding and tries to follow me around the room. At this point right now it totally ignores most fish foods, so I've been hand feeding it cooked chicken (what a spoiled fish) while it lies in place. Prior to this it had been rubbing itself on a smooth piece of sedimentary rock

When it does leave it's movement is very jerky and strained. It will throw its head to the side but won't swim in that direction. It doesn't take swipes at the other fish, it doesn't bite them, but it has run into them as well as the walls of the tank, and rocks/wood inside. It's so infrequent it moves now that I couldn't get a video unless I agitate him, which is not something I'd like to do.

About 2 weeks ago 2 jewel fish and one peacock fish of sort were introduced to the tank (I didn't buy them, so not entirely sure). Also in the tank is a venustus and kenyi that seem to be trying to breed (I've had fish breed in the tank a few times before), a mystery cichlid (subdued brown colour, bold black vertical stripes, red tips on all fins), and a pleco. The pleco is about 10 years old, the fish acting weird has been in the tank for about 4 years, and the rest are all no older than 3 months. It's a 100 gallon tank

The last significant water change was 2 months ago where 3/4 of the water was drained. I refilled it about 20 gallons per day. I let the water sit overnight with 1tbsp of salt per 5 gallons (Same as the tank has been for years) as well as with tap water conditioner. None of the fish seemed stressed during this time, however the minnows in my tank did get eaten (my fish are usually very passive and social)

I'm not sure if this is just the end of his life, or if he has a disease. I've been considering getting another tank to isolate him, but if it is just old age I'd rather not stress him out while dying. The other fish are ignoring the weirdly behaving fish, pictured below.

His breathing has been very slow, and I can barely see gill movement









Link in case the image doesn't work
https://gyazo.com/4458fb2368a1ccb1ff81f53740dc9220.png


----------



## Sabertooth^2 (Dec 25, 2016)

He's still alive, but still not eating. The colouration is now very dull and pale. When I came to the tank today he made an effort to swim up to me, but then just sunk to the bottom. Breathing was very rapid after moving, but slowed down quickly.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What happens when you put him in a hospital tank?

What are your test results for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## Sabertooth^2 (Dec 25, 2016)

I wish I could be more helpful, but I don't have any testers left and neither does the store in my town, so I've got to go searching elsewhere

Yesterday I found the yellow guy dead in the bottom, mouth wide open. Freshly dead, nothing had picked at him. Tonight while looking in the tank I found that all of the others had started doing the same weirdness and found another dead one in the bottom of the tank in his nest.

They were all also breathing rapidly. My Pleco has shiny white spots all down his back, but no others do. He's swimming around an unusually high amount, but will go for food as soon as its put in the tank.

Here's a pciture of the latest death, no flash









With flash









All of the fish are taken out and in a bucket right now. Fresh water with tap water conditioner. 1Tbsp of salt for the 15L they're in. Tomorrow I'll be getting a 20 gallon tank to use while I figure out whats wrong with the 100 gallon.


----------



## Sabertooth^2 (Dec 25, 2016)

Under closer inspection, the gills have a lot of mucus. I couldn't find any markings anywhere on the body, nor looking inside of him did I see any major damage. I don't have a microscope, however. All fins seem normal. The body closer to the tail did not have much mucus, and felt rather dry.


----------



## Sabertooth^2 (Dec 25, 2016)

One fish has a fin glued to his side by it, and has very laboured breathing. Either a fungus or decaying flesh is waving from the gill on his exposed side. Poor fellas. Right now they're looking as bad as fish from Walmart used to 

I found some PH strips, and the water comes in at about 6.4.

I'm wondering if multiple things were brought in to the tank with the new fish that were added.


----------



## Sabertooth^2 (Dec 25, 2016)

Levels in the water all are good. I've done a 25% water change anyway, and have been putting in anti fungal medication. My plecko is still covered in white spots, but no more fish are acting sick. I'm watching the plecko closely to see if he starts to heal.


----------

